# any coil build ideas?



## Jarred1978 (15/5/16)

Hey guys. I think I'm coming close to finding my sweet spot. I hope so at least. Need some advice on coil builds please. I am using stainless steel 24g. 9 wraps 3mm dual coil and slightly spaced to be in line with the posts on the Genesis. With my settings on the rx200 in temp control. 60w and 290 degree Celsius. I find I'm getting great flavor and decent cloud but I am getting quite a bit of spit back. I gather this is from the wattage but going lower and I lose flavour. Any suggestions on how to build a decent coil for a flavour full and warm vape?


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/5/16)

So thats around 0.23 ohms ? try 300 Celsius and 70-80w, 
how your wicking ? 
does your tank leak if it stands for the night? or turning it upside down do you get a puddle ? 
what juice are your using 80/20 50/50 etc...

I'm not the most experienced vaper but I think your not vaporizing your juice fast enough. The chamber fills up with juice your vaporize a portion of what comes in warm up the rest which spits as your vape.


----------



## Jarred1978 (15/5/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> So thats around 0.23 ohms ? try 300 Celsius and 70-80w,
> how your wicking ?
> does your tank leak if it stands for the night? or turning it upside down do you get a puddle ?
> what juice are your using 80/20 50/50 etc...
> ...




ahhhh thanks man!!! That makes sense. I am gonna give it a try. I tried going to 300 with little difference. I use japanese cotton. I dont get any leakage though. Most of my juices are 70/30


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/5/16)

So juice and wicking sounds cool.

Temp at 300 and 70-80w if that doesn't do the trick then its either Something specific to your tank, I havent used it so I cant advise in that regard. The other possibility is your ohm is reading wrong so its mapping against the wrong temperature table. . .

Whats ohms is it comming in at. With TC thats always important...

use the http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?mat=ss316&s=dp&r=0.23&hfnw=70&awg=24&id=3 to see where your ohms should be and what your mod reads. Winter can adversely affect tc because your atty will lower than room temp in the morning so you end up throwing less power at it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/5/16)

So reading this again and looking at my SS build I realised I was wrong. I hope the OP meant 300 degrees Fahrenheit, 300 degrees Celsius is far to hot to actually stop the cotton from burning and you probably wouldn't get spit back due to juice not vaporizing. 

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?mat=ss316l&s=dp&r=0.26&hfnw=50&awg=26&id=2

This is the build ( spaced about half a mm ) I run on my bellus the heat flux is at 50w which is a lime green for dessert flavors, my preference, this works well. I temp at 200 to 210 as I recall when temp control became the buzz I did some research ( pbusardo had vaper shark on the channel ) and they seemed to agree 200 degrees Celsius was point were wet cotton was safe after which funny things started to happen. 210 - 220 was always a limit in my mind due to the mod reading incorrectly. This being said I have my cotton singe since using SS316L with nickel I had to mess up wicking or fill my tank late to ever see a singed piece of cotton. (6 months on the evic vt) 

All that aside my advise wasnt on point based on me miss reading the temp. My apologies I hope I didn't frustrate you. 

Please let me know how this works out for you... I've only had issue with spit back on clapton build with a crius and my single kanthal builds on the subtank. I gave up on clapton and the crius. I did get the subtank to stop by setting the coil closer to the airflow. So the reverse could be true about spitback. It may come from the complete opposite as well too much heat on the coil.

I feel almost like I may have done more harm than good in this thread. Best of luck dude.


----------



## Andre (15/5/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> So reading this again and looking at my SS build I realised I was wrong. I hope the OP meant 300 degrees Fahrenheit, 300 degrees Celsius is far to hot to actually stop the cotton from burning and you probably wouldn't get spit back due to juice not vaporizing.
> 
> http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?mat=ss316l&s=dp&r=0.26&hfnw=50&awg=26&id=2
> 
> ...


My notes from some research say that the scorch temperature of dry cotton is 225 C. Of course vaping temp can be much higher because of the wet wick. I have been vaping my stainless steel GEM tank now for a very long time at 260 C and my SX Mini has yet to fail me - it stops me firing well before the wick can get scorched. Of course one tend to feel it in the quality of the vape for some time before that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/5/16)

Andre said:


> My notes from some research say that the scorch temperature of dry cotton is 225 C. Of course vaping temp can be much higher because of the wet wick. I have been vaping my stainless steel GEM tank now for a very long time at 260 C and my SX Mini has yet to fail me - it stops me firing well before the wick can get scorched. Of course one tend to feel it in the quality of the vape for some time before that.



Interesting my evic vt, vtc min and DNA havent served me as well. I might be doing something wrong on the DNA(Before anyone slams me for tainting the DNA). Been meaning to try out the Yihi board for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=coil+builds

You're welcome


----------



## Jarred1978 (16/5/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> So reading this again and looking at my SS build I realised I was wrong. I hope the OP meant 300 degrees Fahrenheit, 300 degrees Celsius is far to hot to actually stop the cotton from burning and you probably wouldn't get spit back due to juice not vaporizing.
> 
> http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?mat=ss316l&s=dp&r=0.26&hfnw=50&awg=26&id=2
> 
> ...




haha no man not at all... i appreciate all the comments and advice. I bought some stuff from lung candy and was chatting to the owner who seemed pretty clued up and if I remember correctly he said he would sometimes vape at that high temp at times. Either way its worth a try to find something that works for me at a lower temp. I am sure vaping at that high temp cant be good for coiul and wick life.


----------



## Jarred1978 (16/5/16)

thanks for all the advice guys... appreciate it.


----------



## Jarred1978 (16/5/16)

zadiac said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=coil+builds
> 
> You're welcome





haha thanks!!!!


----------



## RezaD (17/5/16)

It's most likely the coil. Uneven spaced coils or spaced coils that are old develop hot spots which cause spitting. When you wrap the coil make sure the wire is always taught as you wrap. Sometimes tweezing it a bit gets rid of the hotpot. The coil should glow from the middle out.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

